# Anyone able to take on an interntern?



## cthompson1 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Anyone able to take on an intern?*

Hello, my name is Casey Thompson, I am 20 years old and a student in the Arboriculture program at Paul Smith's College in New York and as part of my degree requirement I have to do an internship this summer with a qualified tree care company. I am looking to work with a professional company or individual so I can learn the every day aspects of the work. I want to learn I have a great need for knowledge in the field. I have the ability to climb, I can obtain a pesticide liscense,and I have a background in the field from school however I have no work expirience in tree work but I have had previous jobs. I dont know it all but I want to learn as much as I can this summer with a good company or individual. My instructor would prefer a certified arborist be on staff but it is not required. I am currently in upstate NY but I will relocate with no problems providing some one could give me a hand with finding some housing. I need to be paid minimum wage at least and also be under the insurance, etc. If there is anyone who would be interested or might know of something that could help me out it would be greatly appreciated. I can sumbit a resume and cover letter upon request along with references. Thank you for your time.
Casey


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 27, 2011)

whats an interntern?  
sober up when you type and and use spell check like a normal college puke.


----------



## mpatch (Mar 27, 2011)

what do they expect you to be able to learn in a summer?? this stick to that chipper, this rake to that ground??? everywhere I have worked summer is GO time, either you keep up or quit.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey,at least the kid took enough initiative to find this site and post.
Our busy season is go time, and there's nothing better than having an ambitious person who's willing to learn working cheap on your side as an extra hand and potentially an asset. We all started somewhere and lets give this kid his props for trying. And he wants to be a tree guy, not a journalist; spelling comes second!


----------



## cthompson1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry for the typo I dont drink buddy so I was sober I made a damn mistake sorry Im not perfect with a computer. Im not your average college idiot man. I work hard at this. I have the best grades in my class and all I do in my free time is go climb and do as much tree work as I can on my own. Im not stupid, Im just trying to find someone who might be willing to reach out and help me. They want us to learn what its about working in the field not how to do everything all in one summer think about it here. 

I know its always go time but maybe someone would be able to stop and teach me the things I need to know here. Im sorry I just thought maybe someone could be into bringing someone else into the industry and not giving them hell about a single typing error. If anyone is serious about maybe doing the program please let me know. I dont really have anyone near me that is a good company just alot of joes doing it for beer money undercutting each other. I want to work for the best I can or at least the best that would be willing to take me. Im serious about real tree work and really want to do this. Thanks for your time.


----------



## wampum (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site,Personally I hope some one here gives you a shot. I am assuming you want work in New York, but I am sure you would travel to get that internship. Does your college not have leads for you? I would think that if they require it,they would check into leads for you. Well good luck,I hope someone steps up,you would think that some tree service would let you start at the bottom knowing that they may have someone some day with a degree.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 27, 2011)

good for you lil boy. you can't take a little ribbing online for a dumb mistake without whining,  do you think you can make it in the real world? this ain't no picnic, snowflake.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Natewood (Mar 27, 2011)

Pm me if interested. We are a small but great crew who prides ourselves in being the best and doing what other guys cant do and still make money at it.Besides my own work I do all the "impossibles" for 30 companies in the area. Was ISA certified but let it lapse.but you gotta be able to learn on the fly and have thick skin...
Oh and I own Rental property.... 
I just called Cornell and paul smith about getting on the referral list>>>


----------



## Natewood (Mar 27, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> do you think you can make it in the real world? this ain't no picnic, snowflake.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 27, 2011)

How old are you? Do you have a CDL?


----------



## cthompson1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am 20 and no CDL as of right now. I am going to get a permit as soon as possible.


----------



## cthompson1 (Mar 27, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> good for you lil boy. you can't take a little ribbing online for a dumb mistake without whining,  do you think you can make it in the real world? this ain't no picnic, snowflake.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I run a small logging and land clearing business I know what the real world is like. I want to go into tree surgery so I went to school for it. I have no real expirience climbing in the real world just as a hobby right now for friends and familyand in class. If im not in a tree Im knocking them down to help pay for my education. I run a 394 all day when I work I dont drive a skidder. If Im not felling or bucking Im hooking chokers. I know how to work hard. Im not a snowflake buddy.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 27, 2011)

cthompson1 said:


> I am 20 and no CDL as of right now. I am going to get a permit as soon as possible.


 
Sorry, need a CDL to make it worthwhile for me. I'm in Binghamton, NY. Call or pm me when you get one. The name's Chris. Choice Tree Care Keep at it, seems like you got a good head on your shoulders. We're a small time operation...for now. lol


----------



## cthompson1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry, need a CDL to make it worthwhile for me. I'm in Binghamton, NY. Call or pm me when you get one. The name's Chris. Choice Tree Care Keep at it, seems like you got a good head on your shoulders. We're a small time operation...for now. lol


 
I fully understand I never needed it until now so I was never worried about it. I will keep you informed if I get it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cthompson1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Natewood said:


> Pm me if interested. We are a small but great crew who prides ourselves in being the best and doing what other guys cant do and still make money at it.Besides my own work I do all the "impossibles" for 30 companies in the area. Was ISA certified but let it lapse.but you gotta be able to learn on the fly and have thick skin...
> Oh and I own Rental property....
> I just called Cornell and paul smith about getting on the referral list>>>


 
I tried sending you 2 messages. They arent showing up in my sent box so please let me know if you get them if not my email is [email protected]. If you could give me yours I would like to talk more. Thanks


----------



## oldugly (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck to ya kid. I would love to do something for you but I recently had to sell my biz, so I don't make those decisions anymore. Don't let some of these guys rub you the wrong way..you have nothing to prove to them...and nothing you say would prove it anyway...and they are right. 
Every tree crew I know is made up of some of the most arrogant, ill-tempered, and socially challenged individuals you will ever meet. ITs part of the job. ( In this industry if you are not a little twisted, completely arrogant, and ready to challenge anything, you will give up awfully quick) Anyone you really want to learn from will have a personality that would blush a bull dog.
IF you can't handle it here, you would never make it working with their crews. 
Regardless..good luck, and I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## lync (Apr 6, 2011)

CT.
Give The New York Botanical Garden a call. I've had a summer intern for the last two years, both good kids who want to learn. We have a full time tree crew, and all the climbers/arborists are willing to share there knowledge. Or New York Botanical Garden
Corey


----------



## groundsmgr (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck kid. Randall still sounds like he wants the students to be climbers right out of school. You will be a brush dragger. You may get some time in the trees. Good luck
scotty
UTM "95"


----------



## cthompson1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and help guys I got my internship all set up for the summer.


----------

